# 4LLL Tutorial



## ThomasJE (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi,

Back about one year ago, I learned 4LLL. But there wasn't a guide that could tell me what to do; just the algs. So, I decided that I would make a tutorial that would help others like me to take a step towards improving their times. And what a coincidence it's Christmas today 

So, here is the guide:
http://thomasje.webs.com/4lll-tutorial-2

If there are any mistakes, or anything you feel should be added/changed, just post back.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 30, 2012)

Awesome, this was what I wanted! Thanks! I may finally be able to go sub 1 now...

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice tutorial Thomas. I can see beginners get quickly on their way to become fast with this


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello!

I just wanted to point out that there is a wrong alg in your tutorial.



> T
> 
> r U R' U' r F R F'



It should be r U R' U' *r'* F R F'.

Thanks if you could change it!


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 31, 2012)

kunparekh18 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just wanted to point out that there is a wrong alg in your tutorial.
> 
> ...



Thanks; I'm fixing it now.
EDIT: Fixed.

Also, do you think I should have links to alg.garron.us for the algorithms?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for fixing it. 

Well, I don't know if links to alg.garron.us might be useful to other cubers out there. However, I can do well without it.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 31, 2012)

A couple algs you might want to add because they are super fast:

L:
(y') x' R U' R' D R U R' D'

T:
(y') x' R U R' D R U' R' D'


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 31, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> A couple algs you might want to add because they are super fast:
> 
> L:
> (y') x' R U' R' D R U R' D'
> ...



They are nice algs! Thanks; I've added them.


----------



## omer (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the first anti-sune alg is wrong.

Also here is a nice alg I use which is easy to remember and fast, you might wanna add it:
Bowtie:
(y2) (R U2 R' U') (R U R' U') (R U R' U') R U' R'
It might be long but it's a very quick 2-gen with very fast triggers.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 6, 2013)

omer said:


> I'm pretty sure the first anti-sune alg is wrong.



Yes it should be 

R U2 R' U' R U' R' (my favorite alg for Anti-Sune, don't know if others exist).


----------



## omer (Jan 6, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Yes it should be
> 
> R U2 R' U' R U' R' (my favorite alg for Anti-Sune, don't know if others exist).



I don't think it's the one he meant to write in the tutorial... this is the most obvious one, it's the inverse of regular sune, but it doesn't solve the case as shown in the picture in his tutorial, it solves it from a different angle.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 6, 2013)

omer said:


> I don't think it's the one he meant to write in the tutorial... this is the most obvious one, it's the inverse of regular sune, but it doesn't solve the case as shown in the picture in his tutorial, it solves it from a different angle.



Oh, sorry, totally forgot about that! So, the alg should be 

*U* R U2 R' U' R U' R'

Also, for CPLL, last case (Y perm) a great and faster alg would be

[U R] [R U R' U'] y [R U R' U'] [R U R' U'] [R U R'] y' [R U' R2]

Very fast execution and easy on the fingers


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 6, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Oh, sorry, totally forgot about that! So, the alg should be
> 
> *U* R U2 R' U' R U' R'



As he said, this is not the alg the OP meant to use. The alg should be R' U' R U' R' U2 R. He just wrote an R' as an R.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 6, 2013)

I see now. I mistakenly stated another alg, that serves the same purpose.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 6, 2013)

> Also, for CPLL, last case (Y perm) a great and faster alg would be
> 
> [U R] [R U R' U'] y [R U R' U'] [R U R' U'] [R U R'] y' [R U' R2]



The alg he has listed is the most common, very easy to execute smoothly, and certain people can sub-1 it. This alg is one more move and has two rotations, whereas the listed alg has none. Curious, how fast can you do it?


@OP, I just noticed you have D2' written on both A perms. If you want the alg to be as fast as possible, it seems to me you would want the D2 to be done with whichever hand doesn't do the initial move, so it would be D2 in one, and D2' in the other?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, I feel that alg more comfortable for me because it has just R and U moves and it is easy to memorize

-I'm a beginner
-My cube is storebought Rubik's and is slow as hell

So with that alg I score around 5 seconds (slow, isn't it?)

Though, I think I can be faster with that alg if I get a faster cube and learn some nifty fingertricks.

EDIT: Just remembered, the alg in the tutorial takes me about 12 seconds to execute.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 6, 2013)

omer said:


> I'm pretty sure the first anti-sune alg is wrong.



Yes it is; corrected now. Thanks for pointing that out.



omer said:


> Also here is a nice alg I use which is easy to remember and fast, you might wanna add it:
> Bowtie:
> (y2) (R U2 R' U') (R U R' U') (R U R' U') R U' R'
> It might be long but it's a very quick 2-gen with very fast triggers.



I can do 1.12 with my alg, but only 1.86 with that alg. It is fingertricky, but I see the more optimal alg better. Thanks for the suggestion though.



kunparekh18 said:


> Yes it should be
> 
> R U2 R' U' R U' R' (my favorite alg for Anti-Sune, don't know if others exist).





omer said:


> I don't think it's the one he meant to write in the tutorial... this is the most obvious one, it's the inverse of regular sune, but it doesn't solve the case as shown in the picture in his tutorial, it solves it from a different angle.



Yes; that is true.



kunparekh18 said:


> Oh, sorry, totally forgot about that! So, the alg should be
> 
> *U* R U2 R' U' R U' R'



I will add that alg as well, as it is another popular alg.



kunparekh18 said:


> Also, for CPLL, last case (Y perm) a great and faster alg would be
> 
> [U R] [R U R' U'] y [R U R' U'] [R U R' U'] [R U R'] y' [R U' R2]
> 
> Very fast execution and easy on the fingers



I don't really like that alg; probably because of the rotations.



uberCuber said:


> @OP, I just noticed you have D2' written on both A perms. If you want the alg to be as fast as possible, it seems to me you would want the D2 to be done with whichever hand doesn't do the initial move, so it would be D2 in one, and D2' in the other?



It is the way I prefer to do it, with the double D2' flick with my right hand for both algs. It is just personal preference.



kunparekh18 said:


> Well, I feel that alg more comfortable for me because it has just R and U moves and it is easy to memorize
> 
> -I'm a beginner
> -My cube is storebought Rubik's and is slow as hell
> ...



Well, algorithms are all down to personal preference. I can't list every alg there is, because there are far too many, so I list the most popular ones. You can use whatever alg you wish.


----------



## manstrong (Jan 6, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Well, algorithms are all down to personal preference. I can't list every alg there is, because there are far too many, so I list the most popular ones. You can use whatever alg you wish.




Maybe throw in a link to the Speedsolving Wiki for OLL and PLL? Don't those list almost every alg there?


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 8, 2013)

manstrong said:


> Maybe throw in a link to the Speedsolving Wiki for OLL and PLL? Don't those list almost every alg there?



I don't think that will help. All the 4LLL algs are used in full OLL/PLL (except maybe the OELL's), so when the person wants to find a new algorithm, they will almost certainly find the wiki page.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice tutorial, but, you don't need both A-perms for 4LLL. Just one will do, to swap the corners opposite the headlights. So 16 algs not 17!


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 9, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Nice tutorial, but, you don't need both A-perms for 4LLL. Just one will do, to swap the corners opposite the headlights. So 16 algs not 17!



Yes; you are correct. However, if the one you don't know came up, you would have to do the other A-perm and then the H-perm instead of one alg. I think it's better to know both of them early on; so I have them both listed. They are also mirrors, so it's easy to learn both.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 9, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> Yes; you are correct. However, if the one you don't know came up, you would have to do the other A-perm and then the H-perm instead of one alg. I think it's better to know both of them early on; so I have them both listed. They are also mirrors, so it's easy to learn both.


Well, that's 3-look. It's like saying it's better to know T perm as well, otherwise you have to do a Z after your A. The whole point of 4LLL is to minimize the number of algs. Maybe you could tell people the second one isn't really needed but just a bonus?


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 9, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Well, that's 3-look. It's like saying it's better to know T perm as well, otherwise you have to do a Z after your A. The whole point of 4LLL is to minimize the number of algs. Maybe you could tell people the second one isn't really needed but just a bonus?



If it's a mirror, you might as well learn it.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 9, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> If it's a mirror, you might as well learn it.


And you have to learn to recognize it too. Anyway, just feedback.


----------

